# Anzahl geänderte Records



## Sanix (4. Okt 2005)

Gibt es unter oracle auch eine Funktion, die mir die bei der letzten Aktion Anzahl geänderten Records zurückgibt?


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Okt 2005)

int executeUpdate(String sql)
                  throws SQLException
Returns:
        either the row count for INSERT, UPDATE or DELETE statements, or 0 for SQL statements that return nothing

oder meinst du in PL/SQL - dann direkt nach dem Befehl die Variable "sql%rowcount" abfragen?


----------



## Sanix (4. Okt 2005)

int executeUpdate() habe ich gemeint
Vielen Dank.


----------

